# Clovelly Friday 5 Oct am



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Weather report is looking pretty good. 

I have got guests staying with me but will try and make it happen. Will try and see you down there early, but then again, might have to pull the pin. So half count me in as a definite maybe!

How about we bring some berley to try and keep those schools from pissing off so quickly!

cheers Dave


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm in!!!
Can you give me the street where the carprk is off?
Hopefully the kiniges are still co-operative.... I now have to sneak out of work and hit the tackle shop


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm IN!!

See you all there.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,
sorry i can't make tomorrow but will try for saturday morning.
please leave at least 2 fish for me


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm in - see there at 4.40

Wopfish


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Gatsey

were they feeding on white bait or garfish??

Wopfish


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

No can do Michael - next time.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

aaargh. didnt check the forum last night and didn't get gatesys text telling me that this trip was a goer till thismorning. woke up to a cracker day and no wind - the drive past Botany BAy on the way to work was like a millpond.

if you guys tell me you scored heaps of kingies thismorning I think I'll cry.... :shock:

still, I hope you did catch a few!


----------

